# How to separate egg Yolks from whites the chinese way



## Rocks703 (Apr 10, 2006)

Got sent this on an email thought I would repost it here.

How to separate an egg yolk from the white - Chinese style.

The language in the video at the link below is Chinese. Ignore the language and just watch the demonstration.

Watch the simple and effective method of separating an egg yolk from the white. It is a simple and straight forward application of hydraulics.

Separate Yolks


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

That is pretty cool!! Although you'd be gutted if you got to the last egg and the yoke popped!!

LEW all the way for me, saves the wasteage...


----------



## JGSPT1989 (Jan 7, 2012)

That is amazing! Lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

im going to try it looks like fun


----------



## IanW (Oct 5, 2012)

Someone emailed me this last week,its proper cool!


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Very clever but I dont like the idea of washing 2 dishes.


----------



## The Trixsta (Sep 6, 2009)

roadrunner1 said:


> Very clever but I dont like the idea of washing 2 dishes.


Yolk straight to the bin lol thats only reason I separate. For the whites, yolks, bin, bobs your aunty lol


----------



## Trucker (Feb 13, 2013)

Quality idea.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Gonna try this now 

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------

